# George doesn't let anything bother him...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've seen this feral pigeon just lie down right smack in the parking lot of the town mall and not move one iota even when cars come close to it. George is very comfortable with himself and his surroundings. While all the other pigeons do their "bobbing", he just lies back and lets it all hang out.

We should all be like George. Just be cool and let it all flow.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your second frame where he is looking at the camera is the best. It seems as if he were sayng,"what me worry?"


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool picture but George should really watch out.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The people here have been really good with George. I've noticed that they honk their horns when they come near him. Usually he'll move by then. It's just so unbelievable how comfortable he gets that he can lie in a parking lot just like that. But he moves when he feels there's danger.


----------



## Prince Arrowood (Mar 26, 2005)

*Hey there.*

_Hey There._ Hey There I live in Downtown Baltimore City , Maryland and I love pigeons! ('_') I feed them and sometimes I feed them in front of buildings that is against others wishes, but ahhhhhhh well.........i feel they're people too, so I give them bread and such. And they do come a runnin'/waddlin' lol I have seen some as you have spoken about just sitting around while alot of action takes place. It's almost as if they don't give a hoot! Just enjoyin' their lil moment o' peace. Jesus Saves. Take care!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I try to feed my flock away from the buildings so as not to disturb people too much. They know the spot where I'll feed them and they wait there. I overheard someone say when he saw them fly over to me, "Well will you just look at that!" People won't park in that spot because they know that's where the pigeons congregate. The only ones that park there are ones that want to see the pigeons. And it's so far from the entrance to the mall that there's no other reason why anyone should want to park there. It'd be like walking 10 miles to get to the stores. But I'm trying to cut down on how much I feed them once warmer weather gets here so that they spend more time looking for food instead of breeding.


----------



## Prince Arrowood (Mar 26, 2005)

*Hi. ('_')*

_ Hi. ('_') Recently here in Baltimore Maryland, ohhhh , I'd say over the past year or so, I've become quite fond of the precious columbia livia ( the rock dove ). I would say that it's the demeanor that attracts me to them. I'm a born-again, spirit-filled Christian and we are a peaceful people. Pigeons are too!  I'm contemplating the purchasing of two. Preferably male & female , as to keep the other company and as allow their natural instincts to remain in operation. lol!  When the Lord, God created the heavens and the earth , he told the fowls of the air to " be fruitful and multiply." Gen. 1:22. I would ask a question of you, O member of this pigeon.com ...........what would be a good pigeon type to have in the home?  How long can they live? Do they show affection when cuddled? Do they enjoy being cuddled? I just want to cuddle them!  Hee hee. They're so cute. I don't know what I'll do about the babies though. Responses are very appreciated and I want to say God bless you and yours , whomever you may be. Take care. P. S. - John 3:16._


----------

